# Shooting the 500 S & W Magnum



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Asking if anyone out there shoots/has the 500. Anyone knows of a good brand ammo (factory loads), jacketed bullets, they been using for hunting and home defense. I've been using the UltraMax 325 grain JHP (reduced loads). Been looking into the Hornady 500 grain XTP/FP.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

JD you might be the only one here that has a hand cannon like that. There's some who have shot it but I can't think of anybody that owns one. Post pictures and tell us something about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Baldy said:


> JD you might be the only one here that has a hand cannon like that. There's some who have shot it but I can't think of anybody that owns one. Post pictures and tell us something about it.


When I bought it, I figured it would be a lot heavier (than it looks) and shooting it, is not as bad as the flash and noise. It's bigger (frame size) than the model 29, 629 (n-frame) revolvers. I did not like the longer barrel ones. I like the 4-6 1/2 inch revolvers. I did not like the barrel design on the 6 1/2. For concealment the 4 would be a better way to go. Ammo goes for $25 for 20 rounds (UltraMax)..., their is Cabelas, with their bulk ammo for it as well, ($1 a round) 200 rounds. For hunting I would use Hornady...500 grainers, XTP,FP. Very deadly bullet design.They go for about $50 bucks for 20 rounds(at Cabelas).

Also, the 4 inch feels better in the hand, than the longer barrels, for me anyway.

Shot through concrete, with it already( about 4 inches...maybe it was a little thicker than that).

Bought if for $899.99(sale pice). The list pice(I think) is $1,250.00


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I won't be much help. I use it on the range from time to time, the rental, because I can't afford the $1100 for it. If I remember I'll see what they have ammo wise for it when I go to work tomorrow, I just can't remeber. I know several of our customers own them as well, so I'll try to ask around for you to get opinions on ammo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

*Video of shooting the 500 Magnum*












Remember... Their are different loads (min. /max. loads), commercially available that can be used in this revolver. This will affect recoiling, flash, noise.


----------



## sw460mag (Aug 1, 2006)

well i am new here but i had one (4 inch) i liked it alot but i loaned it to a friend for a backup for a elk hunt and after he used it to stop a dodge ram he just had to have that gun ,so now i am getting a 460 mag to replace it ,


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have one of the 500 PC Hunter models with the 6 1/2" barrel. It weighs about 70 oz. and has a built in Weaver scope rail on the barrel. I have a 2x Weaver scope for it, but I usually shoot it with the iron sights.
I like Speer 325 gr. jacketed bullets for inexpensive jacketed bullets. I load them with mild loads of H4227. Very accurate and the recoil doesn't beat me up. For lead bullets, I use 370-380 gr. cast flat point bullets, loaded with Universal for light target loads, and H4227 for heavier loads. 
Hogdgen's has some specific load info for getting started.
http://www.hodgdon.com/data/pistol/500swmag.php
Something I haven't yet used is IMR Trail Boss with lead bullets. It is a very low density powder to fill large cases with light loads with lead bullets.
http://www.imrpowder.com/data/handgun/trailboss.php#500s&w
Everyone and his brother has load data for full power loads. H4227, 296/110, Lil'Gun all work well with full power loads.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks J.D. & Tom for the good info. I know nothing about them, but I enjoy watching the young men down at the range shoot them. It's only a 50' indoor range, and we got got one young fellow who runs the target out to 50'. and makes that .500 talk to ya. Love to watch him shoot. I never got no farther than the .44 mag. Good luck and Safe Shooting.


----------

